# Free Samsung S21 Series Cases to Exchange Your Feedback



## jinshanghaiaraol (Jan 14, 2021)

This Article is proudly Svetius approved~~~~~


*1st : Armadillotek is offering free cases for S21 Ultra / S21 Plus / S21 to change your feedback. *






Requirements:
1st:  At least on XDA 2 Years
2nd: At least 20 Posts 
3rd:  Will  provide feedback and suggestions
4th:  U.S. ONLY 
5th:  Contact [email protected] if you are not located in U.S.

Apply here:
https://armadillotek.com/pages/get-samsung-s21-series-cases-for-free


*2nd:  Schnail is offering Samsung S21 Ultra Case for free *




Requirements:
1st:  At least on XDA 2 Years
2nd: At least 20 Posts 
3rd:  Will  provide feedback and suggestions
4th:  US Only 

Apply here:
https://www.schnailcase.com/pages/get-free-s21-ultra-case


----------



## Virgo_Guy (Jan 14, 2021)

It's high time these aren't limited to "US only".


----------



## jinshanghaiaraol (Jan 14, 2021)

Virgo_Guy said:


> It's high time these aren't limited to "US only".

Click to collapse



I will ask them for that


----------



## MeisterGigi (Jan 15, 2021)

I fulfill everything, was happy, then: us only *cry*


----------



## Bubba (Jan 15, 2021)

Worked like a charm. Thank you!


----------



## jinshanghaiaraol (Jan 15, 2021)

MeisterGigi said:


> I fulfill everything, was happy, then: us only *cry*

Click to collapse



Don't cry, just send email to the guy


----------



## Wacky2bakky (Jan 15, 2021)

Already received my cases today. I will be doing full review on them after I get my Ultra on the 29th. These are very nice cases.


----------



## MeisterGigi (Jan 16, 2021)

I´m so stupid, if not in the usa, thanks , i wrote him an email..


----------



## Corlan (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm not in the US but have emailed, will see if I hear anything.


----------



## DLovo313 (Jan 17, 2021)

I just emailed both.


----------



## Corlan (Jan 18, 2021)

I heard back from *Schnail *and they said it was still US only.  A shame.  Let's see what ArmadilloTek say


----------



## Bobb_o (Jan 18, 2021)

Applied for ArmadilloTek, usually I don't go for rugged cases but I would definitely be interested in trying one out.


----------



## XRSTOY1 (Jan 19, 2021)

Got Mine yesterday, Just waiting for my S21 Ultra to put in it.
Thank You guys.


----------



## Salval (Jan 20, 2021)

The Armadillotek program is a scam. Buy all 3 versions with your own money and they supposedly PayPal you back what you paid. The compensation never occurs and you're out money and stuck with 2 useless cases. On top of that, the "red" case is not red. It is a mash-up of orange and pink.


----------



## entropism (Jan 21, 2021)

.


----------



## Wacky2bakky (Jan 21, 2021)

Salval said:


> The Armadillotek program is a scam. Buy all 3 versions with your own money and they supposedly PayPal you back what you paid. The compensation never occurs and you're out money and stuck with 2 useless cases. On top of that, the "red" case is not red. It is a mash-up of orange and pink.

Click to collapse



Definitely no scam bud. Been doing this for 2 years now. U show them screenshot of price of phone cases from Amazon total with tax and shipping. They send u the amount it is via PayPal, then u order the cases with that money. I've never had to purchase the cases first.


----------



## Salval (Jan 21, 2021)

I finally got reimbursed for the purchase. Odd way to go about reviewing cases.


----------



## DLovo313 (Jan 22, 2021)

Update, Armadillotek sent me the payment and cases have been ordered.


----------



## isko01 (Jan 22, 2021)

Too bad is US only  

My phone is coming 29 January


----------



## jinshanghaiaraol (Jan 22, 2021)

DLovo313 said:


> Armadillotek sent me the instructions, I went on each case and asked a question, looked at and read everything on all 3 pages, sent them a screenshot of the total for all 3, and never received payment for the 3 cases.

Click to collapse



Well, they should reply your email, check your spam fold


----------



## Kawaisa (Jan 23, 2021)

Salval said:


> I finally got reimbursed for the purchase. Odd way to go about reviewing cases.

Click to collapse



They make you buy it at full price so it shows up as "verified purchase" on Amazon in order to make it look legitimate.


----------



## mchief298 (Jan 23, 2021)

Kawaisa said:


> They make you buy it at full price so it shows up as "verified purchase" on Amazon in order to make it look legitimate.

Click to collapse



I didn't pay for mine out of pocket. They sent me the total (taxes and shipping included) to pay for the cases.


----------



## Kawaisa (Jan 23, 2021)

mchief298 said:


> I didn't pay for mine out of pocket. They sent me the total (taxes and shipping included) to pay for the cases.

Click to collapse



I didn't say you paid out of pocket. You paid full price opposed to using a coupon, which they could do, but it wouldn't show up as "verified purchase."


----------



## DLovo313 (Jan 23, 2021)

Update:
I received PayPal payment for the 3 cases, I then ordered the 3 cases from Amazon. Now just waiting for delivery.


----------



## Hurricane Andrew (Jan 25, 2021)

Ordered and got reimbursed the same day.  Got the case for my S21+ the next day.  Case is very nice.  I should receive my phone on 1/27 and looking forward to doing a proper review!


----------



## erick161 (Jan 27, 2021)

Just preordered my S21 Ultra and applied for this case too!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 27, 2021)

Anyone else get this email from the 
Schnail case company?





I am writing this email to you about your free s21 ultra case.

I just find out that there is a defect on our S21 ultra case on the design. Our dust cover blocks the mic. 

Please don't return the case, nor make a review.

There are 2 solutions:

1st:  You can use a knife to cut off the dust cover of the charger port, that way it will not affect the mic.

2nd:  We can let you get the newer version cases after we fix the defect.

Please make sure you don't return the case, please make sure you don't make a negative review.

I am sorry for the inconvenience, and we are working on solving the problem.

I will contact you when we get it fixed.


----------



## Wacky2bakky (Jan 27, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Anyone else get this email from the
> Schnail case company?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I got the same email today. I have had the Schnail case for days now but don't have my S21 Ultra yet to see what it is their talking about. I wrote them back and said I would like the new case when they get the issue resolved.


----------



## udaykiran0 (Jan 29, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Anyone else get this email from the
> Schnail case company?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup Same here. I got this email too.


----------



## DualSportDad (Feb 1, 2021)

I ordered as Karl asked me to and sent the screen shots he requested but never got reimbursed.  

Edit: I received refund from Karl.


----------



## mprunty (Feb 1, 2021)

Salval said:


> The Armadillotek program is a scam. Buy all 3 versions with your own money and they supposedly PayPal you back what you paid. The compensation never occurs and you're out money and stuck with 2 useless cases. On top of that, the "red" case is not red. It is a mash-up of orange and pink.

Click to collapse




That's what I thought. I put all three in my cart and informed the person incharge of the offer of the total. I wanted a couple of hours and they paypal me the money for all three cases. I used that money to purchase the cases. Didn't spend any of my money, I wanted for them to complete their part of the deal first.


----------



## tripjnj (Feb 2, 2021)

Armadillotek program is definitely not a scam. Karl is very responsive and the case is actually very well made.


----------



## DjCalvin (Feb 2, 2021)

Figured I would give it a shot. I'm picky about my cases and not afraid to give critiques.


----------



## AlphAndroid (Feb 3, 2021)

wow i cant wait


----------



## realbbb (Feb 3, 2021)

My experience:
Initially was very responsive.
1/31 - Submitted details via the Armadillotek link.
2/1 - Karl explain what was expected.
2/1 - Reported the cart total amount (with coupon). Waiting for PayPal funds.
2/3 - Waiting for PayPal funds. I sent a follow up email this morning.
2/3 - Karl sent funds via PayPal this afternoon. Replied with order id.

Seems legit; I will provide some pictures and feedback of the cases. Stay tuned...


realBBB
Ship Shop Ships


----------



## Nomedias (Feb 3, 2021)

I'll confirm not a scam. Experience was much the same as realbbb described. In my situation I have an S21 5G, and the case for that is what I bought and got compensated for via Paypal. I've left an honest review with pictures AFTER all that in the S21 Accessories subforum.


----------



## billwinkle (Feb 5, 2021)

Not a scam. I am using the ultra case and it fits just fine. The hole for the microphone is in the right spot. Feels like a sturdy case. I think it's just as good as any $60 case. Will update once I use it for a couple of days.


----------



## udaykiran0 (Feb 5, 2021)

I received the case. Very Sturdy. All the holes are correct. Buttons have a good feedback.


----------



## mprunty (Feb 5, 2021)

My cases arrived today. Looking nice. Definitely won't use them all because I only have an Ultra, but they owned up to the deal


----------



## realbbb (Feb 9, 2021)

My S21 5G cases arrived. First off; well made cases. I would describe them as being similar to a combination of the otterbox defender and otterbox symmetry hybrid cases (otterbox was my old case), BUT without the defender bulk. Adds only about 74g of weight to the phone. Not in love with the slightly washed out red color, but I do not hate it either. For now, this will be case I use going forward. Good job ArmadilloTek.com!









Here is the black case. Same two piece (inner/outer) design with kickstand (horizontal or vertical).


----------



## AndroidCraig (Feb 12, 2021)

Definitely not a scam. I emailed Karl, he sent my money to PayPal, and I ordered the 3 cases. They arrived next day. I will never use the other two, but I like the one for the Ultra. I am glad I got the black vs the red one. 

It's my first rugged case. Adds quite a bit of bulk to an already large phone. But definitely I think my phone is protected pretty well. It's screen protector friendly, and doesn't interfere with the Invisible Shield D30 screen I have installed. 

I did have to redo my fingerprints after adding the screen protector though.


----------



## isko01 (Feb 12, 2021)

So still just US only?


----------



## Pøîñtßlåñk (Feb 13, 2021)

Got this in the mail a few days ago. Been under the weather will post more shots soon. Thank You Karl.


----------



## quadcrap1 (Feb 15, 2021)

Just an FYI about the so-called deals that require you to leave a review on Amazon: if Amazon figures it out, best case is that your account is forever banned from leaving any kind of review on Amazon. Worst case is that your account is permanently blacklisted and closed and you can never use Amazon again.

No, I don't know if the feedback that they're requesting is a review on Amazon, but I have a guess that it is. In my opinion the stakes are too high to put a paid for review on Amazon for $10 case.


----------



## sg3707 (Feb 22, 2021)

I have received the case. It is built like a tank. I think this case will Outlast the phone. 

Well done Armadillotek.


----------



## Arsenic1234 (Feb 22, 2021)

quadcrap1 said:


> Just an FYI about the so-called deals that require you to leave a review on Amazon: if Amazon figures it out, best case is that your account is forever banned from leaving any kind of review on Amazon. Worst case is that your account is permanently blacklisted and closed and you can never use Amazon again.
> 
> No, I don't know if the feedback that they're requesting is a review on Amazon, but I have a guess that it is. In my opinion the stakes are too high to put a paid for review on Amazon for $10 case.

Click to collapse



Been doing paid for review items for years now.   Never had a problem.   They want your prime membership more than being the review police.


----------



## XRSTOY1 (Feb 22, 2021)

jinshanghaiaraol said:


> This Article is proudly Svetius approved~~~~~
> 
> 
> *1st : Armadillotek is offering free cases for S21 Ultra / S21 Plus / S21 to change your feedback. *
> ...

Click to collapse



Love the *Armadillotek* case,  I know my phone is well protected while it's on.
Great if your outdoors alot.


----------



## Hurricane Andrew (Feb 22, 2021)

I got the case for my S21+, and it's great!  Very nice fit, and the charging port is shallow enough that my side-connect cable (shown) is able to be used without any issue.  NFC and wireless charging work as designed as well.  I am definitely impressed, especially given the list price which is far less than other rugged cases.

I also like the front/back application method, with the smaller plastic guard going on the front and then the rubberized portion wrapping around from the back.


----------



## mchief298 (Feb 23, 2021)

quadcrap1 said:


> Just an FYI about the so-called deals that require you to leave a review on Amazon: if Amazon figures it out, best case is that your account is forever banned from leaving any kind of review on Amazon. Worst case is that your account is permanently blacklisted and closed and you can never use Amazon again.
> 
> No, I don't know if the feedback that they're requesting is a review on Amazon, but I have a guess that it is. In my opinion the stakes are too high to put a paid for review on Amazon for $10 case.

Click to collapse



You either love the case, or you don't. The review you write is up to you. Haven't had any issues with leaving negative reviews on "free" items in the past 2 years. I'm always open and honest about a product.

In this particular instance, the case is well worth the purchase. Free or otherwise. Especially if you're looking for something that offers decent protection without breaking the bank.


----------



## quadcrap1 (Feb 24, 2021)

Arsenic1234 said:


> Been doing paid for review items for years now.   Never had a problem.   They want your prime membership more than being the review police.

Click to collapse



Nope. You just haven't been tagged. If you are, it will be all over.


----------



## Arsenic1234 (Feb 24, 2021)

quadcrap1 said:


> Nope. You just haven't been tagged. If you are, it will be all over.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure how it's illegal to post reviews of items I bought.  If the company rewards me back via PayPal unsure how Amazon has any grounds against it.   I have hundreds of reviews.  Less than 20 of them are for sponsored items.  It's not like I have 5 purchases and 5 glowing reviews of just those items.


----------



## tjsooley (Feb 25, 2021)

Arsenic1234 said:


> I'm not sure how it's illegal to post reviews of items I bought.  If the company rewards me back via PayPal unsure how Amazon has any grounds against it.   I have hundreds of reviews.  Less than 20 of them are for sponsored items.  It's not like I have 5 purchases and 5 glowing reviews of just those items.

Click to collapse



Its not illegal. Its against amazon's policy's and they reserve the rite to ban you account if they find out. I don't really care what others do, but they need to be aware that if the "deal" requires a review on amazon and then your paid the item cost to leave a positive review amazon can ban your account if they want.


----------



## Arsenic1234 (Feb 25, 2021)

tjsooley said:


> Its not illegal. Its against amazon's policy's and they reserve the rite to ban you account if they find out. I don't really care what others do, but they need to be aware that if the "deal" requires a review on amazon and then your paid the item cost to leave a positive review amazon can ban your account if they want.

Click to collapse



Yah I hear you.  I put up 10 more reviews today on other various items I bought.
I guess if I get banned I will have to shop at Walmart and Target then, its a price war at this point anyway.


----------



## Gary02468 (Mar 18, 2021)

tjsooley said:


> It[']s not illegal. It[']s against amazon's polic[ies] and they reserve the ri[ght] to ban you

Click to collapse



Can you show us what Amazon policy is violated, please? They have a page that sets forth their customer review policies, and their list of prohibited review practices does not mention reviewing a free product. Honesty does require disclosing that a reviewed product was received for free, however. I did just that when I submitted a (favorable) review of the Armadillotek case, and while Amazon rejected the review, they did not threaten any punitive action against me.


----------



## bocadave (Apr 30, 2021)

quadcrap1 said:


> Just an FYI about the so-called deals that require you to leave a review on Amazon: if Amazon figures it out, best case is that your account is forever banned from leaving any kind of review on Amazon. Worst case is that your account is permanently blacklisted and closed and you can never use Amazon again.
> 
> No, I don't know if the feedback that they're requesting is a review on Amazon, but I have a guess that it is. In my opinion the stakes are too high to put a paid for review on Amazon for $10 case.

Click to collapse



True it can be banned from reviews.... but it will NOT  happen for one item.       And you will not be blacklisted for one review either.   I know for a FACT this is true.... as I have  had 4 accounts  that have been blocked from reviews.  None blacklisted.  And this is b/c I did a lot of reviews for 1000's of $$  of items.    And all I did was open new Amazon acct  to give reviews.  Plus ALL  my accounts that have dozens of reviews  -- NONE are blacklisted.  All live.

So the verdict- FAKE NEWS.


----------



## MaliCelik (Nov 26, 2021)

DLovo313 said:


> I just emailed both.

Click to collapse



I'm not in the US but I've emailed to ask if it's still available.


----------

